# كيفية عمل سجل تجاري و بطاقة ضريبية



## hady2 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يعد اذن أساتذتي و زملائي
ممكن اسأل السجل التجاري و البطاقة الضريبية و تسجيل العضوية في اتحاد مقاولي التشييد و البناء بياخد وقت اد ايه و يتكلف كام ؟
طب هل ممكن اشغل ورق الشركة من الباطن بحيث ادي شغل لحد و اخد نسبة على الأعمال
ايه طريقة الربح المناسي الشرعي و القانوني
انتظر رد


----------



## m_sweedy (3 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187478.html

دى مشاركة بالاوراق المطلوبة للاتحاد المقاولين المصرى والموقع على النت فيه العنوان وارقام التليفونات اما التكلفة على حسب الفئة انا سجلت فئة سابعة على ما اذكر ب 800 اشتراك و 500 سنوى

وبالنسبة للسجل التجارى والبطاقة الضريبية اعتقد زيارة واحدة لهم وستقوم بانهاء الاجراءات (انا وكلت محامى عملهم) اللى انا فاكره انك هتحتاج عقد ايجار لمكان الشركة موثق فى الشهر العقارى


----------



## hady2 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187478.html
> 
> دى مشاركة بالاوراق المطلوبة للاتحاد المقاولين المصرى والموقع على النت فيه العنوان وارقام التليفونات اما التكلفة على حسب الفئة انا سجلت فئة سابعة على ما اذكر ب 800 اشتراك و 500 سنوى
> 
> ...



كلفك السجل التجاري و البطاقة الضريبية كام مع المحامي
و كل الشكر لردك يا هندسة


----------



## hady2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

أتمنى أسمع ردود من أساتذتي و زملائي
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 نوفمبر 2012)

hady2 قال:


> يعد اذن أساتذتي و زملائي
> ممكن اسأل السجل التجاري و البطاقة الضريبية و تسجيل العضوية في اتحاد مقاولي التشييد و البناء بياخد وقت اد ايه و يتكلف كام ؟
> طب هل ممكن اشغل ورق الشركة من الباطن بحيث ادي شغل لحد و اخد نسبة على الأعمال
> ايه طريقة الربح المناسي الشرعي و القانوني
> انتظر رد


نصيحه لوجه الله ابعد ثم ابعد ثم ابعد ثم ابعد عن موضوع البطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى والعمل من الباطن ---------------------- أسأل مجرب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

hady2 قال:


> كلفك السجل التجاري و البطاقة الضريبية كام مع المحامي
> و كل الشكر لردك يا هندسة



مش فاكر بالظبط فى حدود 400 جنيه




أسامه نواره قال:


> *نصيحه لوجه الله ابعد ثم ابعد ثم ابعد ثم ابعد عن موضوع البطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى والعمل من الباطن ---------------------- أسأل مجرب
> تقبل تحياتى *



 
ليه التحذير الشديد ده م/اسامه هى فيها ضرر كبير للدرجة دى؟؟


----------



## hady2 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نصيحه لوجه الله ابعد ثم ابعد ثم ابعد ثم ابعد عن موضوع البطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى والعمل من الباطن ---------------------- أسأل مجرب
> 
> 
> 
> تقبل تحياتى




قصدك مأديش شغل لحد من الباطن و لا مأخدش شغل من الباطن
للعلم أنا عايز اخد شغل لنفسي مش من الباطن
و شكرا لمشاركتك يا نجم الملتقى


----------



## hady2 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> مش فاكر بالظبط فى حدود 400 جنيه
> 
> 
> 
> ليه التحذير الشديد ده م/اسامه هى فيها ضرر كبير للدرجة دى؟؟




أتعابه و المصاريف و لا أتعابه بس ؟


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

hady2 قال:


> أتعابه و المصاريف و لا أتعابه بس ؟



لا كله على بعضه بس الكلام ده من 3-4 سنين


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 نوفمبر 2012)

hady2 قال:


> قصدك مأديش شغل لحد من الباطن و لا مأخدش شغل من الباطن
> للعلم أنا عايز اخد شغل لنفسي مش من الباطن
> و شكرا لمشاركتك يا نجم الملتقى


استخراج البطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى يعنى مقر شركه بها موظفيين ومحاسبين وكما تحتاج الى محاسب قانونى لانهاء الميزانيات الضريبيه مع الضرائب وطبعا هذا يحتاج الى ميزانيه ماديه منك كبيره والاهم من ذلك هو وجود العمل نفسه الذى سوف تقوم أنت بعمله أو سوف يسند اليك  
مادون ذلك سوف تجد نفسك بعد فتره فى مشاكل لاحصر لها مع الضرائب لاتنتهى ولن تتصورها 
ناهيك عن طبيعه العمل نفسه الذى سوف تقوم أنت بتنفيذه فاذا اردت أنت أن تعمل كمقاول من الباطن فى الشركات الكبيره هنا سوف تصبح أنت سمكه صغيره سوف تلتهمها الحيتان الكبيره
ادعو لك بالتوفيق
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hady2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> استخراج البطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى يعنى مقر شركه بها موظفيين ومحاسبين وكما تحتاج الى محاسب قانونى لانهاء الميزانيات الضريبيه مع الضرائب وطبعا هذا يحتاج الى ميزانيه ماديه منك كبيره والاهم من ذلك هو وجود العمل نفسه الذى سوف تقوم أنت بعمله أو سوف يسند اليك
> مادون ذلك سوف تجد نفسك بعد فتره فى مشاكل لاحصر لها مع الضرائب لاتنتهى ولن تتصورها
> ناهيك عن طبيعه العمل نفسه الذى سوف تقوم أنت بتنفيذه فاذا اردت أنت أن تعمل كمقاول من الباطن فى الشركات الكبيره هنا سوف تصبح أنت سمكه صغيره سوف تلتهمها الحيتان الكبيره
> ادعو لك بالتوفيق
> تقبل تحياتى




دامت لنا نصائحك المفيدة يا باشمهندس


----------



## hady2 (5 يناير 2013)

هل من ردود مفيدة اخرى من أساتذتي بالمنتدى ؟؟؟


----------



## adel safwat (6 يناير 2013)

احسنت مهندسنا الرائع / مهندس أسامه كفيت ووفيت معاك حق في كل كلمه بالفعل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hady2 (6 يناير 2013)

طب حد يعرف محامي شغال في اجراءات اشهار الشركات
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام ابوطبل (17 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hady2 (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا على ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## saad fares (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*بطاقة ضريبية غرفة تجارية سجل تجاري*



hady2 قال:


> يعد اذن أساتذتي و زملائي
> ممكن اسأل السجل التجاري و البطاقة الضريبية و تسجيل العضوية في اتحاد مقاولي التشييد و البناء بياخد وقت اد ايه و يتكلف كام ؟
> طب هل ممكن اشغل ورق الشركة من الباطن بحيث ادي شغل لحد و اخد نسبة على الأعمال
> ايه طريقة الربح المناسي الشرعي و القانوني
> انتظر رد


للحضول على بطاقة ضريبية و قتح ملف ضريبي و ايضا اشتراك غرفة تجارية و الحصول على سجل تجاري ممكن تجرب طريقة سهلة و غير مكلفة و هي انك تذهب لمحامي ثقة و تعمل له توكيل و هو يخلص لك القصة كلها فى اسبوع و بسعر بسيط زي واحد محامي صحبي خلص لى كل حاجة و ده رقمه لو حبيت هو اسمه أ:محمود 01278012344 و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرنس برنس والله يا دكتور اسامة نوارة ...وحضرتك نوارتنا ...ربنا يزيدك من نعيم الله**:7:*


----------



## داوود المرتل (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انا قريت كل الردود وعلي فكره انا لسه عامله من شهرين واحد محاسب عملهولي وخلصت كل الورق المطلوب لكن المشكله هيا انك كل اما تقدم علي اي هيئه يقوللك عاوز سابقه اعمال وانا مهندس برضه لازم سابقه اعمال ومش عارف اعمل اييييييييييييييه يا جماعه حد يعرف اجيب سابقه الاعمال ازاي وانها تكون حكوميه ازاي وكل الهيئات بتطلب سابقه في الاول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا علي الرد مقدما


----------



## داوود المرتل (17 نوفمبر 2013)

ما حدش راضي يرد محتاج الرد ضروري؟


----------



## احمد منصور انا (11 ديسمبر 2014)

نرجو الرد على استفسار الزميل العضو بخصوص نصائح لمن لايملك سابقه اعمال وينوى البدء فى المقاولات (فئه سابعه مبتدىء) .. وهذه المشكله الاكبر للخوف من عمل كيان قانونى والخوف من دخول سوق المقاولات حتى لا يكون سمكه صغيره ويتنهى بنا الحال سريعا نرجو من حضراتكم الافاضل اصحاب الخبرات السابقه ان يعطونا نصائح هل يبدا كمقاول من الباطن او يعتمد على جمعيات او هيئات معينه من الممكن ان تساعد المقاولين الصغار ؟؟؟ هل هناك من طريقه افضل للحصول على مناقصات من اجل عمل سابقه اعمال بالمستقبل نرجو الرد مره اخر وشكرا لحضراتكم


----------

